# First Time Grow Questions



## smellsgood (Nov 3, 2014)

This is my first attempt at growing, (real attempt anyway).  I came across this seed and planted it outdoors in a pot and it did most of the work on its own, probably because of superior genetics.  Now it is inside in a window because the weather is getting below freezing at night and I'm worried that it may not survive long due to poor lighting.  I want to harvest it soon but i am not sure if it is ready yet.  Can anyone tell by the pics if it is ready or how much longer I should wait.  It would be tragic to waste or limit its potential.


----------



## umbra (Nov 3, 2014)

you need to look at the tricomes and their color. There are 3 stages; clear, cloudy milky white, and amber. My preference is 10% amber the rest cloudy. There is a post here by subcool called amber alert that discusses harvesting at different times and the different effects, it's worth reading.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 4, 2014)

That plant looks like it still has a way to go but its hard to tell those things from pictures. Also, different strains will take longer to fflower than others. That plant looks to be a hybrid of Indica and Sativa but a little more Indica dominant. I would say it should take 8-10 weeks(from the onset of flowering) to fflower under normal conditions. You need to have some real good lighting on it to bring it to ffull ripeness. Just sitting in a window isn't enough unless you are closer to the equator and it is sitting in a Bay window facing the sun for about 10-12hrs a day.

The kind of lighting that you need is more than just house lighting or even the newer CFLs. You need a dedicated space where the plant can have a light that will produce upwards of 50,000 lumens in the ~2500-3000K spectrum and be directed closely to the plant for 12hrs a day. Then it needs to have 12hrs of total darkness in order to stay in flower. If the dark period isn't a more constant time period that is uninterrupted, the plant will stop fflowering and will possibly try to reveg. Something like this will do the job if you want to stay real simple, but you will need to enclose it some to keep most of the lumens ffrom escaping into the larger room: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/iPower-GLSETX400DHMWING-400-Watt-Digital-Dimmable/dp/B005DO30MI/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1415153530&sr=8-6&keywords=400w+hps[/ame]
There are several things you can use to enclose the plant like the mylar coated insulation that can be bought at the home improvement store. However, you will also need to be sure that you have good ventilation to the plant so that it gets fresh air continuously.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 4, 2014)

Ur in the right website,, these people know what they r talkin about.  stick with them ,, n U will have n awesome plant


----------



## Sherrwood (Nov 7, 2014)

If you dont own or have access to a at least 40x microscope ( I use 100x ), then you can look for some general signs such as the buds becoming tight, the white hairs will wrap around the bud rather than stick out, yellowing and dying leaves.
These are just general signs.
That plant does not look done yet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2014)

You can get a 30X microscope or loupe quite cheap off E-Bay.  I recommend that.  Checking the trichs is the only way to know if it is done.  

However, I also agree that it has a ways to go.  There really is not a lot of bud development yet--that top cola will bulk out and fill in.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 8, 2014)

i got a hold of a Digital microscop off of ebay,, that connects to laptop or computor,, n it has a stand that it can attach to


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice  Soon we will be able to see some serious bud porn


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 9, 2014)

i'm pulling up a chair,, with popcorn n such n enjoy the Grow


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 9, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> i got a hold of a Digital microscop off of ebay,, that connects to laptop or computor,, n it has a stand that it can attach to


 
 I got something like that for my best friend a year or 2 back.  He just loves his!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 10, 2014)

can't wait till i use mine,, that will mean i will be getting close to harvest


----------

